# Crow Question



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

I would like to find out who deems a crow to be a nuisance and allows them to be shot out of season. Land owner or DNR? Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Land owner does but has to be able show, if questioned, what the nuisance is exactly. The a judge will decide who is correct if the landowner and DNR, in this case probably the investigating CO, disagree.

In most situations a landowner would have to have crop damage issues or health issues caused from crows and have tried other means to prevent/correct the problem prior to just killing them. For other means one could contact Wildlife Division and for lethal means one might be wise to contact Law Enforcement Division.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I was typing the same time as Boehr... Will leave this up as posts the law in question...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is the land owner/farmer based on the following.... Some people like to see the law/rules so posted below. 


From the hunting guide:

"Crows may be taken outside the open season during hunting hours, in compliance with federal regulations, if these birds are causing a nuisance or creating a health hazard. "
---------------------------------------
Michigan Law/Rules:
3.423 Taking crows, open seasons; exceptions.

Sec. 3.423. (1) The open season for taking crows shall be August 1 to September 30 in zone 1. 
(2) The open season for taking crows shall be August 1 to September 30 and February 1 to March 31 in zones 2 and 3. 
(3) Crows may be taken outside the open season without a permit when committing or about to commit depredations or when concentrated as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance.
(4) Crows shall not be taken in state parks and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14. 

-----------------------------

Here is the federal regulation...

Federal depredation order for crows as defined in § 50CFR21.43:
§ 21.43 Depredation order for blackbirds, cowbirds, grackles, crows and magpies.
A Federal permit shall not be required to control yellow-headed redwinged, rusty, and Brewer&#8217;s blackbirds, cowbirds, all grackles, crows and magpies, when found committing or about to commit depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance:
Provided:
(a) That none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, shall be sold or offered for sale,but may be possessed, transported, and otherwise disposed of or utilized.
(b) That any person exercising any of the privileges granted by this section shall permit at all reasonable times including during actual operations, any Federal or State game or deputy game agent, warden, protector, or other game law enforcement officer free and unrestricted access over the premises on which such operations have been or are being conducted; and shall furnish promptly to such officer whatever information he may require, concerning said operations.
(c) That nothing in this section shall be construed to authorize the killing of such birds contrary to any State laws or regulations; and that none of the privileges granted under this section shall be exercised unless the
person possesses whatever permit as may be required for such activities by the State concerned.
[39 FR 1178, Jan. 4, 1974, as amended at 54 FR 47525, Nov. 15, 1989]


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you for that info. I planted grass last year at a relatives house and this spring there are about 8-10 crows in his yard and they are tearing the grass right up from the roots. We have been scaring them off when we see them, we also tried a scarecrow and they still are coming back. They have destroyed about a 6000 sqft area of the yard. From what I understand, I could call the DNR and get permission to shoot them. If anyone has any other suggestions, besides killing them, I'm all ears.

Thanks.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

the tin pie plates seem to work to keep crows away. Just hang some up on a couple trees using fishing line or string.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Kill them is best way.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Probably good fertilizer for the seedings.


----------

